# I need your help to become a DRUNK KING for a day!



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

I have been nominated to be the King of Vail's Mardi Gras. You have to be kidding me! I promise if I win I will get as drunk as possible on the float and flash the Mayor of Vail as we pass by. I will even ensure I spew before the parade ends. This is like a dream come true. You might have to register but please help me win this. I will make it worthwhile. Vote Ken Hoeve and Kelly Brupacher. God bless Mountainbuzz!

http://apps.vaildaily.com/vd_polls/index.php?op=results&pollID=84

if that does not work try below and look for poll in bottom right.

http://www.vaildaily.com/section/NEWS


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

You're getting clobbered right now. I smell a comeback though. The vision of you Puking in a parade one day and having to do the weather the next, priceless. Not to mention the whole flashing the mayor thing.....


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

I just voted, and Hobie's neck in neck at 48 votes with some other clowns.

Take 8 seconds and vote!


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

All I can say is BUMP...LOL


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

with a campaign platform like that how could you lose?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Just voted. Apparently, this MB thing is working because you were ahead by 25 votes (with 73%) when I voted. Go Hobie!

D


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Just voted hobie.....

I almost just want to fly out for this hahah....

BG


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Hell Yeah! Just voted too. Hobie is still in the lead. Buzz domination at the polls! I hope Hobie puts his beer guzzling, mayor flashing, barf patrol on the dagger updates. Comedy. 

Speaking of the Gras, I'm headed to the ole stomping grounds in New Orleans to get some serious Gras on down there. I hope my liver heals before spring run-off.


----------



## kayakArkansas (May 14, 2004)

I voted twice for good measure......


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Voted! Don't know you but with a solid campaign touching on all those important issues like drunken mayor flashing who can resist.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think we have the makings of a powerful political machine!

Go Hobie!!!!!


----------



## rklein (Aug 7, 2006)

just voted, let the flashing begin


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Let's all help hobie pump up his head a bit more.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I voted. I'm hoping you get drunk enough to flash cock and balls, not just ass.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I went to vote for you..then I saw the headline that someone got busted with 16lbs of weed. Is that going to hurt your candidacy?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Anybody with 16lbs of weed gets my vote. Of course its not for me, its for my friend.


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

Duuuuude, puking for those who can't is a noble cause. Your constituients will most certainly follow you to end of the earth (or at the very least the end of the parade.) You got my vote!

-B

PS-You are kicking S.A.M. the mannequin's ass!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Pretty funny. Mass email and a post here and wham........ I have a feeling this party is going to be out of control. Plus Kelly is spot on for a side kick. Im a bit nervous now. :shock:


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

Hobie...just remember to post a photo or two from the festivities. Sorry I won't be there or I'd take care of that part for you!

-B


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

I just voted for you bro, you better flash the mayor. And you think you could bring over any of the 16 lb's? I think you owe us some.


----------



## johnny portage (Apr 17, 2005)

Voted... I'm expecting to see pictures.


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

got my vote!!!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

just added another vote for you. more good times on the horizon..


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Voted*

Voted - hopefully you can increase the level of debauchery to the most ridiculous place possible. Do you have a costume planned out or are you just going to rock the birthday suit until you get arrested?


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

NOW THAT WE HAVE MADE YOU KING YOU MUST FULFILL THE MISSION: FLASH THE MAYOR. IF YOU DO NOT FLASH THE MAYOR YOU WILL HAVE NO FRIENDS IN THE VALLEY, PROBABLY NONE IN THE WHOLE STATE, EXCEPT MAYBE ROUTTE COUNTY, THOSE GUYS WOULD PROBABLY STILL LIKE YOU. SALOMON WILL FILM TO POST HERE ON THE BUZZ.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm seriously thinking about driving up just for this. It's gonna be a party!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Awesome work gang. They are making a hard push so hopefully I can hold them off. Word leaked you can vote every ten minutes so the armies are out.
Be interesting to see how it turns out but either way this getting me fired up for crawfish and beer!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice! That just means we all have to vote again.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

I have voted (several times), as I know that Hobie and Kelly rule. For those of you that don't know Kelly - WOW is all I have to say.

craporadon - I will be happy to film, but I gotta tell you the fee for soing so upon request - especially since it involves Hobie's bare body - will be tremendous. Give me a call and we can discuss/negotiate further.

As for costumes, I think Hobie should be sportin the Spandex - Thoughts?

Solomon


----------



## bkp (Mar 19, 2006)

Matt,

I would suggest a "Borat banana hammock", a necklace made of Dagger air fresheners, some sort of helmet/crown, a cape and maybe a paddle as every good king should have a staff!

ALL HAIL HIS MAJESTY HOBIE! 

I'm not worthy....

-B.


----------



## holley (Mar 8, 2004)

And don't forget the roller skates.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Now we're onto something. Drunken debauchery in roller-blades on a moving float. That was a stroke of genius.

COUNT


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Get em


----------



## walrus (Feb 20, 2007)

*funny stuff*

I just voted, someone needs to recommend that the daily use a more sophisticated polling system that does not allow people to vote more than once. Hobie giving you some additional press in myspace.


----------



## babs (Feb 20, 2007)

VOTE for Hobie!!! He's about to get his ass kicked. The voting ends Tuesday at 5:00 p.m. and you can vote more than once...like every 15 minutes
http://www.vaildaily.com/section/NEWS


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Folks, I would like to introduce my mother in law. No shit. This is really funny now. Thanks Barbara. You rule.


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

I just put up a few votes for you.

Hasn't your mother inlaw seen you drunk in public enough.

Way to go BABS. Screw Hobie vote for Babs

Peter


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

it's down to two votes now, i am trying, but i can't do it alone. help me someone. it's dumping here in the boat, so i am going to have to go to bed soon. looks like the best powder day of the year might be tomorrow. hopefully it's dumping in vail and your opponents friends are going to bed soon too.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

dude, you are loosing by one vote now. i just swiched from my comcast internet to our community wi-fi and was able to vote again, i will keep switching back and forth and trying to help you out.


----------

